# Victor lathe change gear size



## taiwanluthiers (Jul 25, 2022)

Anyone who owns a victor lathe can they tell me the mod of the gears? Mine uses timing belts... They work fine but if the cutting or feeding force becomes too great it will skip a teeth... as timing belts aren't exactly rigid...

All the literature I see lists the tooth count but no idea what mod the teeth is.


----------



## keeena (Jul 27, 2022)

Which gears? It sounds like you're talking about toothed drive pulleys? Is the belt tensioned properly or are the pulleys obviously are worn?

Have you tried contacting Victor? My buddy was still able to order gears from Victor a few years ago and said that they were pretty helpful. They may be able to provide the spec on the pulleys.

Although I don't think you're talking about change gears, my buddy also posted up a while back (here) about the change gears before he bought new ones, and the consensus was that they are 1.5MOD.


----------



## taiwanluthiers (Jul 27, 2022)

Yea I saw that thread. A youtube video said it was an oddball size of 1.75 mod. But I guess 1.5 mod could do. I'm only asking because I can find gears on Taobao for pretty good price, but they only go up to 100T, but they can make custom size of more than 100T if necessary... 

The timing belt isn't worn or anything but the possibility of a skip because of belt stretch or whatever... seems weird that a lathe would use timing belts.


----------

